# Encontrar un pulsador o botón de un secador de manos



## Ricard (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola!! Muy buenas!! 

Estoy reparando un secador de manos. He averiguado que el componente que está en mal estado es el pulsador o botón para poner en marcha el secador. Es el componente que más sufre porque es el que más se utiliza con las manos mojadas. Se aprecia claramente que está oxidado.

Este pulsador va conectado a la BASE de un transistor. Para averiguarlo he cortocircuitado el colector y el COLLECTOR y el EMITTER. Así funciona correctamente el secador por tanto con ello pruebo que todo la electrónica está bien y que el motor funciona correctamente.

El transistor donde va conectado el pulsador tiene como referencia BC32 7-25. Su datasheet es el siguiente:
http://www.informaticagenerica.es/img_foros/bc32725ta.pdf

Os pongo una foto del secador en general para que os hagáis una idea:






Os pongo una foto del pulsador o botón que está en mal estado:





También os pongo una foto de la ubicación del transistor y de la conexión FastOn donde va conectado el pulsador o botón. Le pongo una flecha azul para indicaros la zona exacta de la placa con la electrónica:






El pulsador o botón que hace encenderse el secador de manos no tiene movimiento, no es un interruptor sino que funciona con el tacto como si fuera una pantalla táctil. El funcionamiento es así, no es que se haya quedado encasquillado ni nada de eso, en ocasiones he logrado que funcione o sea que va así. Tengo una duda ¿Cómo hace que este botón únicamente con nuestro tacto active el transistor? No lo entiendo ¿Por calor? ¿Por la electricidad estática? Me gustaría entender su funcionamiento.

También tengo otra duda, ¿Donde podría comprar un pulsador o botón de este tipo? Esque no se ni como se llama y no sabría ni por donde empezar.

Mañana Lunes llamaré al fabricante a ver si venden este componente por separado pero, además de esto, me gusta preguntarles a ustedes y saber su opinión también. Si me pudieran ayudar un poco les estaría muy agradecido.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano y un cordial saludo!
P.D.: Felicidades de verdad por este foro, lleva mucho tiempo funcionando y es realmente muy últil, he aprendido muchísimas cosas. Gracias.


----------



## chclau (Sep 2, 2012)

Hay dos tipos de sensores tactiles que yo conozco. En uno de ellos se utiliza un sensor con entrada de alta impedancia, la impedancia del dedo cuando toca entre los contactos es menor que la alta impedancia natural del sensor, y esto polariza al sensor para que conduzca.

La otra variante es capacitiva, se crea un campo electrico y el sensor detecta cuando tal campo es afectado por la presencia de un dedo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 2, 2012)

Amigo Ricard, si se trata de un pulsador tipo Soft Touch, como mencionas, solo basta con limpiar el area expuesta para facilitar una buena conduccion.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 2, 2012)

*ricard dijo*


> El pulsador o botón que hace encenderse el secador de manos no tiene movimiento, no es un interruptor sino que funciona con el tacto como si fuera una pantalla táctil.



eso es  solo una lamina, no es un pulsador ni swich, como dice arriba Gudino Roberto duberlin, limpia la superficie y debe funcionar de nuevo. el circuito debe utilizar una nad del integrado 4093, debe haber un cable que esta en contacto con esa lamina, y de ahi al 4093 (tal vez capacitor de por medio)


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2012)

o dicho de otra forma:

el pulsador ese es : *"un cachito de chapa de acero inoxidable"* 
asi se pide, es elnombre cientifico , con la forma que mas lo desees.

lo que si puedes ver es que muy posiblemente atras de esa chapita ya con signos de oxido este la punta de el cable que va a la placa.
y esa puntita de el cable sea la que este oxidada /sulfatada Y por eso tengas problemas.


----------

